# [SOLVED] FFXI graphics problem



## tyke01 (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone know any solutions? I know its not my hardware because I was able to run FFXI without this glitch in the same laptop. Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*



tyke01 said:


> I know its not my hardware because I was able to run FFXI without this glitch in the same laptop.


I don't get how that proves its not a hardware problem. Are you saying you played it before and didn't have this problem?
I had a problem with my graphics card and it would display black pixels in random places and would cause a lot of graphics problems in games. It usually elongated people's heads to stretch off-screen or cause lines to be really wavey and messed up.


----------



## tyke01 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*



MPod said:


> I don't get how that proves its not a hardware problem. Are you saying you played it before and didn't have this problem?
> I had a problem with my graphics card and it would display black pixels in random places and would cause a lot of graphics problems in games. It usually elongated people's heads to stretch off-screen or cause lines to be really wavey and messed up.



Yes that's exactly what I was saying. I used the same laptop and it ran FFXI without this glitch for hours.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

Are you saying its on and off or that it used to work, but now it doesn't?


----------



## tyke01 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*



MPod said:


> Are you saying its on and off or that it used to work, but now it doesn't?


It used to work, but now it doesn't


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

It could have broken since then. There's a way to test your hardware somewhere when you're computer is starting up (at least with a prebuilt dell), but I don't quite remember how to get there. Have you tried reinstalling the game? Do you have any other games you can play for a while and see if you experience any similar problems?


----------



## tyke01 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

ya I think my hardware fried somewhere. btu I have no time to fix it, I need my laptop daily. anyways thanks for the help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

It's a problem within the game itself. I know it sucks, but try to reinstall FFXI.


----------



## Jamarn (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

Hey everyone, I'm having the same exact problem as the OP. I've tried 

everything from installing new graphic/display drivers (which all turn out 

to be updated) to reinstalling the game several times. I'm totally at a 

loss as to what I should do now. I ran the FFXIConfig and set everything 

to the lowest setting possible; I even tweeked my graphic card's display 

settings, but still I get images as seen in the OP's post. I've ran FFXI on 

this laptop before and didn't have any problems. Below is a screen shot 

of whats going on. Any help will be very much appreciated thanks!


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

Did you try uninstalling and then reinstalling the graphic drivers you have now?


----------



## Jamarn (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*



> Did you try uninstalling and then reinstalling the graphic drivers you have now?


No, I haven't yet. I'll try it though and post if it worked or not. Thanks so much for your reply. :smile:


----------



## Wolf Moonstrike (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

I have the same problem. Are you guys useing Intel 965 express chipset? I got this laptop at the beginning of feb. and FFXI worked perfectly till about 3 days ago then I booted it up and had those wierd textures. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers for my chipset. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game. Still nothing has changed, I'm at my wits end. please some help.


----------



## Sekhemet (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

I've had this same problem for about a week now. There was an update or something at about 3AM and ever since Ive had this graphics prob. Tried everything I can think of please post if you have any solutions and yea I have the 965 chipset as well.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

My computer here at work has the 865 chipset and is not supported at all by the game. Even if the game runs on it, if it hasn't been certified as a supported card it may not or will not work properly.


----------



## Sekhemet (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

I can see what your saying, the only problem is that it was running w/o problems until one set point. At about 3AM last saturday morning. Also, if it were because it wasnt properly supported I would guess that it would be a reoccuring problem. However this is constant. Ive been trying to see what was updated but I cant seem to find a list and for some reason im unable to do a restore.


----------



## Sekhemet (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FFXI graphics problem*

lol wife figured it out >< go to. My computer: (your hard drive): (folder) DVR: (folder) VGA: (folder) Intel: then near the bottom there will be a setup file. If you run that it will set your vid card back to the way it was when it worked. Hope this helps all and pass it on to the other forums to get this prob fixed.


----------



## HopeFalls (May 29, 2008)

Actually, I have the same exact problem, but I don't have those folders that you told me how to fix it with, and I had the problem since i first got the game which was 2 days ago.


----------



## Sekhemet (Mar 5, 2008)

Well however you do it, what you have to do is regress your graphics driver, the way I described is how we did it. One of the vista patches screws with the graphics, if you dont have windows vista and have this prob I dont know how to fix it. If you do have windows vista just have to reset your graphics card and dont let windows update it. hope this helps


----------



## HopeFalls (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I have vista, but excuse me for sounding like a noob, how do I reset my graphics card driver?


----------

